
Show HN: Fallgate – A tiny game built in TypeScript - mbforbes
https://mbforbes.github.io/fallgate
======
dbish
Neat. Did you also make the music?

~~~
mbforbes
Yes!

------
perilunar
Nice. Quite hard without a mouse.

~~~
mbforbes
Totally, takes some getting used to with a trackpad. Move + look at the same
time a lot for the brain to do. Just pushed experimental gamepad support if
you have a controller lying around.

